# Egg bound?? Help



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

I think my hen is egg bound.
She's been sitting in the nesting box for hours now without laying an egg. A while ago she came out and drank some water, and did this:








I gave her some sunflower seeds sprinkled with calcium dust, but she isn't interested in eating.
I sat her in a bucket of warm water for maybe 10 minutes, and tried sticking my finger in her vent. I don't think I could feel an egg, but I've never done this before so I have no idea. I seemed to cause her to do this:








She preened for a bit when she came out of the water, but she's now back in the nesting box.

Is she egg bound? What can I do for her? 
Please help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old is the bird? It's possible it's internal laying if she's an older bird. The watery dropping is more about her drinking a ton of water.

Do a full hands on exam. Check her eyes for being bright and open. Is her crop empty? Or is it large and either solid or soft? You can moisten her food to see if that will peak her interest.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What Robin said. Usually an egg bound hen looks severely uncomfortable and walks funny. And droppings can get very watery if they drink a lot of water.


----------



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

robin416 said:


> How old is the bird? It's possible it's internal laying if she's an older bird. The watery dropping is more about her drinking a ton of water.
> 
> Do a full hands on exam. Check her eyes for being bright and open. Is her crop empty? Or is it large and either solid or soft? You can moisten her food to see if that will peak her interest.


Thank you for the response! She eventually passed a shell-less egg, and is now back to her old behaviour - eating, drinking, and keeping up with the flock.
I'll keep your comments in mind in case this happens again xx


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's starting to have laying issues that is not egg binding by the strictest definition.


----------

